# Viking Recalls Built-In Side-by-Side



## mark handler (Dec 25, 2013)

Viking Recalls Built-In Side-by-Side Refrigerator Freezers with In-Door Dispensers Due to Fire Hazard

Consumers should stop using this product unless otherwise instructed. It is illegal to resell or attempt to resell a recalled consumer product

http://www.cpsc.gov/en/Recalls/2014/Viking-Recalls-Built-In-Side-by-Side-Refrigerator-Freezers-with-In-Door-Dispensers/


----------



## jar546 (Dec 25, 2013)

The following response is a parody poking fun at some of us:

These consumer laws do nothing but cost for profit companies unnecessary fees and make those of us pay more for products.  It just hurts the economy just because of a few people that are not careful enough to keep an eye on a defective product.  Once again, government intervention for the minority of the population.  Some of us want to be able to save money on these lower cost, defective products but unfortunately due to the long arm of the socialist law, we are unable to do so since the less expensive products cannot be sold once on this "list".  Even when we manage to get some of these to market for us normal people, the attorneys turn it into a litigation fiesta causing more financial hardship on manufacturers and mom and pop retailers.


----------



## RJJ (Dec 26, 2013)

Have not seen or had any of these issues.


----------



## ICE (Dec 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> The following response is a parody poking fun at some of us:


How does Brent find the time?


----------



## mjesse (Dec 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> The following response is a parody poking fun at some of us:.


Poke fun all you want, but that's no parody, it's the truth.

. Lawn Jarts - outlawed

. Bucky Balls - outlawed

. Drop-side cribs - outlawed

. Consumer fireworks - endangered (outlawed locally)

. Toy guns - endangered (outlawed locally)

Government sucking the fun out of childhood one piece at a time.

Air-bags, seat-belts, crumple zones - Mandatory

Fire retardant fabrics - Mandatory (causes cancer, but that's okay)

Mandates and restrictions raising the cost of anything and everything.

Did we derail the topic fast enough?


----------



## jar546 (Dec 26, 2013)

mjesse said:
			
		

> Poke fun all you want, but that's no parody, it's the truth.. Lawn Jarts - outlawed   NOPE, just a safer version now sold.  Actually, several companies make several versions now.
> 
> . Bucky Balls - outlawed  NOPE, still available and sold through different manufacturers with different names.  Original company is, however, out of business due to the CPSC ban.
> 
> ...


What we need is a positive outlook rather than the all too common doom and gloom.  People need to start looking at the good in things instead of dwelling on the negatives as though it controls their lives more than it actually does.


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2013)

I can't  afford even a defective Viking product.....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 26, 2013)

Read the buckyball story. It's enough to make a guy switch to guns.

Brent


----------



## mjesse (Dec 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> What we need is a positive outlook rather than the all too common doom and gloom.  People need to start looking at the good in things instead of dwelling on the negatives as though it controls their lives more than it actually does.


It's two sides of the same coin.

Some people want more regulation, some want less. They each have arguments supporting their cause, which often breaks down into trashing the other side. This is the real dilemma.

How can we find a common ground for everyone to coexist?

Without getting political, let's focus on the moral or ethical reasoning behind the regulations you see as good.

If the JAR Government deems a product "dangerous", and a similar "safer" solution exists, why is it necessary to eliminate the former?

The MJ Public actually enjoys the more "dangerous" product, and knows how to use it responsibly. Why should they be punished (i.e. product is banned) under the guise of protection?

You are a scuba diver.

I think that's insane. It's way too dangerous, as humans don't belong under water. Scuba equipment is about to be outlawed, and you will only be able to look at fishies from the safety of a submarine.

Submarines are expensive and complicated, so you'll only be able to go in one that is certified and operated by the Cousteau Republic of Aquatic Professionals (a C.R.A.P. sub) because they know what they're doing.

You still get to peek at stuff underwater at a depth and distance C.R.A.P. deems appropriate, and *you'll be safer*. This is a good thing for you, no complaints please.

Now that's a parody!...and a metaphor.

Why do we allow auto manufacturers to build cars that go more than 60 m.p.h.? No one needs to go faster than that AND, it's illegal in most places.

Don't get me started on murder-cycles, those should have been banned long ago.

I don't have the time, energy, or motivation to list more examples, so take the above as a small sample of my overall point.

I've never been to Somalia, but it's probably too hot for me anyway. I'll take freedom from excessive regulation right here at home if you don't mind.

I'm not a pessimist, I just refuse to accept all rules and regs at face value just because somebody else thinks they know what's best for me.


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 26, 2013)

People want more regulation on somebody else. Not them.

Brent


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2013)

Once again Mark.....Thank You for your input and sharing of information on this forum!......In case everyone else forgets to say so....


----------



## MASSDRIVER (Dec 26, 2013)

jar546 said:
			
		

> What we need is a positive outlook rather than the all too common doom and gloom.  People need to start looking at the good in things instead of dwelling on the negatives as though it controls their lives more than it actually does.


That's what Stalin said.   

Brent.


----------



## ICE (Dec 26, 2013)

MASSDRIVER said:
			
		

> That's what Stalin said.    Brent.


Ya that Jeff can be profound when he wants to.


----------

